# What character you resemble the most?



## Eriol (Feb 28, 2003)

(This thread is inspired on Mischievous Merry's thread about personality types)

This is not about what character is your favorite, or which one you admire the most. It is about what character resembles you the most. I have restricted it to LotR (sorry Sil fans) because we know much more about their personalities. 

I am a Faramir, by the way... even though my favorite characters are Aragorn and Sam.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm half Pippin half Eowyn.
I'm merry and carefree, yet wilful.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 28, 2003)

I've always thought of myself as an Eowyn, but the way you phrased it, I'm a Pippin all the way.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Mar 2, 2003)

Sam but also because my i look like him............as soon as my mom goes "you look like samwise".......thats when i cut the hair and then grow it back again to hear "you look like samwise" in another 4 months


----------



## Aulë (Mar 2, 2003)

Take a guess


----------



## Galdor (Mar 5, 2003)

Hmm, I really don't know where to place myself, I have traits from many of them. So how about I do this, which one do you guys think I'm most like? I'd like to see how others view me.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm most like Galadriel...however I do have a little bit of Eowen...because I am willful, romantic and caged as well..... Oh the dilemma!


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 30, 2003)

I think I'm kinda like Frodo, or perhaps Faramir...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm right between a Boromir and a Galadriel.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 30, 2003)

I think it's hard to distinguish between _wanting_ to be like a certain character and actually _resembling_ one. This might cause the outcome of the poll to be a bit unrealistic.

Well, which am I...it's hard to say. I think I can be very Saruman-ish. Mixed with Eowyn perhaps.

Certainly not Aragorn!


----------



## Talierin (Jun 30, 2003)

I think I'm a happy carefree Eowyn... I guess a pippin/eowyn cross


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 30, 2003)

Mm.... Yummy poll...

I chose Gandalf... I do everything and not get any credit for it... Like the actors that get paid billions... I'm the Production Crew that never gets recognition for anything... 

Actuualy Gandalf got alot of credit... Oh well iduno.. I'm Gandalf


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jun 30, 2003)

i'm most like pip, i act basically the same way he does (in the movie mostly)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 30, 2003)

I chose Pippin after a little struggle between Faramir, Eowyn, and him. 

I'm not too willful so that was a count against Eowyn. I don't consider myself erudite, so that's against Faramir. . .I was hoping for someone deeper than that.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 30, 2003)

I guess Boromir, though i am NOT self confident i am the other things, and i guess Eowyn aswell...


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm like Galadriel (I think). But I have alittle Samwise and Gandalf in me!

Anne


----------



## Annushka (Jun 30, 2003)

That was hard. I'm definately not an elf, I'm not romantic, patient, 'caged' or carefree. So I chose Frodo.


----------



## Lifeling (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm Pippin!


----------



## annalovesviggo (Jul 1, 2003)

im more like legolas- well, looks wise. i have legolas hair anyway- long and blonde, but without the little plait things they gave him in the film! (is that how you spell plait???!!)


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 1, 2003)

I was in a very fun, very long chat last night with a couple of friends assigning literary characters to each other (my sister is Elizabeth Bennet from _Pride and Prejudice_, without a doubt). It started because my friend Quest told me I was at least 3/4ths Eowyn (see signature). 

So I'm Eowyn (and I'm very pleased). We decided my sister was an Eowyn/Pippin cross, like Tal is. 

btw, Eriol, I think Faramir is the best one to be. You should be proud


----------



## Eriol (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *btw, Eriol, I think Faramir is the best one to be. You should be proud  *



That's an opinion to be expected from an Éowyn.

 

I want to add something more of a "Sam nature" to my personality... so I can't really be proud!

hehe.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 1, 2003)

What can I say? I've thought of him as the masculine ideal since I was seven years old


----------



## ely (Jul 2, 2003)

I think I'm most like Faramir...


----------



## Beleg (Jul 3, 2003)

Very Denethorish....


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jul 3, 2003)

After much deliberation, I've decided that I am most like Gandalf, and also Faramir to a lesser extent.


----------



## Manveru (Jul 3, 2003)

Hmm... 
Boromir + 'some' of Pippin


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jul 12, 2003)

Whenever I take an LOTR personality test on the internet, I come out being Frodo. Every time. So I said Frodo- though I don't think I am half as admirable as Frodo is. Some characters I often think describe myself are Eowyn and Faramir.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 33Peregrin _
> *Whenever I take an LOTR personality test on the internet, I come out being Frodo. Every time. So I said Frodo- though I don't think I am half as admirable as Frodo is. Some characters I often think describe myself are Eowyn and Faramir. *



...and they're the best, so you're good


----------



## Mithrandread (Jul 16, 2003)

Alas, I cannot vote, for I am Frodo, Gandalf, Galadriel, Faramir, and Boromir all in one. I also have elements of Pippin and Sam, but if you combine the traits of the aforementioned Five, you have a very good idea of the person I am.


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 19, 2003)

F-A-R-A-M-I-R


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 19, 2003)

(Another one!)


----------



## Beleg (Jul 19, 2003)

And which one Rhia?


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 19, 2003)

For me, you mean?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 19, 2003)

Didn't she post that it was Eowyn she most resembled?



> So I'm Eowyn (and I'm very pleased).



Yep! She did!


----------



## Veramir (Jul 19, 2003)

i'm not sure when it comes to personality traits, but i look (worryingly) like Galadreal in the Fellowship movie when she flips out next to the mirror!
Eeek!
~V~


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 19, 2003)

> Yep! She did!



Ooh, yes I did. But my sister thinks I should say that I'm happy-Eowyn, since I passed the cold-Eowyn stage already, and that I have Pippin moments.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 20, 2003)

All of Sam and the patient and long-planning of Aragorn.


----------



## legandir (Jul 21, 2003)

*go pippin !*

good to see there are some easy going individuals here !
I was kinda shocked that Merry was not included but I guess you cant list everyone right ?

or can you ?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 21, 2003)

Polls have a ten option limit unless you are a moderator. . .which Eriol is not. . .


----------



## ShootingStar (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm sort of both Frodo and Sam but if we were going by looks I would have to say Arwen (even though she's not on the list)


----------



## jimmyboy (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd say that in looks I'd most closely resemble Aragorn, though in strength, might, and "manliness" I'm probably more like Pippin.  

In character I'd say I'm a mix of Aragorn and Boromir, with a touch of Gandalf and Saruman.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *Lady Arwen* _
> *I'm half Pippin half Eowyn.
> I'm merry and carefree, yet wilful. *



Thats exactly what I thought. But I voted Pippen


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 18, 2004)

Goodness! Not a single one of those words describes me, let alone a full description! The poll is lacking... no orcs!


----------



## Fredegar (Jul 19, 2004)

Of that list, I guess I'm a Frodo/Faramir cross, well more Frodo because I look more like him. Of all the characters in the book I'm afraid it would have to be my namesake. Hmm, what's will the Fs, I wonder...


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 20, 2004)

Put Galadriel, Pippen, and Boromir (from this list of course  ) in a bowl and mix'em up, and you will get me on any day.


----------



## Amarië (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm most like Eowyn. I totally relate to her...


----------



## Lord Sauron (Jul 24, 2004)

I am a little like frodo because I have alot of pressure on me at school
I think every one can relate to that


----------



## Lord Sauron (Jul 24, 2004)

I can also relate to sam cause my friends trust me and know that I would never do anything ti hurt them


----------



## Ambartur (Aug 2, 2004)

Put all of Faramir and Gandalf with the paitence of Aragorn together and you've got me. Mostly Faramir, though. 

I voted Faramir. And I didn't just do that for Rhi....


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Aug 3, 2004)

Faramir, although I have no idea how to wield a sword or weapon of any sort. I would have preferred Aragorn, but then again, the closest thing to an Aragorn is Faramir (in the books at least, grrrr, what a weakling I am in the movie!). However I think the character I am most like is Arwen, though I am not immortal.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 6, 2004)

Ambartur said:


> Put all of Faramir and Gandalf with the paitence of Aragorn together and you've got me. Mostly Faramir, though.
> 
> I voted Faramir. And I didn't just do that for Rhi....


Of course, you know I'll love you anyway....


----------



## Garwen (Aug 7, 2004)

I took a quiz on another Tolkien page and it told me that I was most like Gandalf. Sometimes I think so. But I am alot like Frodo too.


----------



## Niirewen (Aug 7, 2004)

I think I mainly resemble Eowyn; I feel like I can connect to her most.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Hey, *

*I'm really not like any of the character's you listed. Nope. Not at all.*
*Actually, I'm kind of like Aragorn in a way.......*
*To get to the point, I'm most like Bilbo. Yes, I am a hobbit at heart.*
**I am a healthy eater (I put everything in my mouth that I see)*
**I wear short capris all the time*
**I write my life story in a 500pg diary that is called There and Back Again; a girls tale by (my name)*
**I crave adventure at odd moments*
**I live in a hilly place riddled with streams and corn fields (no hobbit huts)*

* Always,*
* Hobbit-queen*

*P.S. I love hobbits!!!  *


----------



## elf_queen (Aug 21, 2004)

In personality, I'm definately a Boromir. I'm also a little bit of Galadriel. You will not belive this, but I look exactly like Arwen (minus the pointy ears). My friend always calls me Arwen to annoy me, because she's my least favorite character.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 6, 2005)

*What Tolkienian character resembles you mostly?*

Honesty, guys, not wishfull thinking. And please state why you think so... it will make the thread even more interesting.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What Tolkienian character resembles you mostly?*

Eru Ilúvatar.














Oh, honestly?


Well, then...hmm...I'd have to say.....definitely






Uglúk.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What Tolkienian character resembles you mostly?*

Bilbo. Cheerful, a writer, enjoys the comforts of a warm home, good food and good friends, yet always ready to go off on an adventure and meet beautiful elves and things like that


----------



## Elendae (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What Tolkienian character resembles you mostly?*

Gollum

The lonely outcast, kicked around, called names, seems to be evil on the outside, but still has a kind counter part that almost no one sees.

That's who I am.
(_sob_)


----------



## Alatar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What Tolkienian character resembles you mostly?*

Honestly do not know,IU would like to say pippen but my hearts not in it.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What Tolkienian character resembles you mostly?*

I suppose Rosie, that's really why I chose my name. On one of the only Tolkien-related personality tests that seemed to have any real chance of coming up with something half-way appicable, I got Frodo but it listed all of the possibilties it has from the most to the least like you and Galadriel was second, which says a lot about me. I love nature and artsy stuff and all that kind of thing, and I would really love to be able to think of myself as a queenly elf, but really when you come down to it I'm too simple for that, and I'm afraid if I tried to be more than what I am it would be a corrupting influence on par with the Ring. So, I'm more the wandering Hobbit that loves staying in all the perilous magical realms but always has to have a safe little cot to come home to, preferably with dogs and children romping around in a garden.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: What Tolkienian character resembles you mostly?*

Probably just some random, background Elf. 

I love the art and to live 'forever young' would be a dream come true! I could have the 'perfect' garden anywhere I wanted (well, almost) and could go wander the woods, rivers, meadows and whatever else for as far as I could see! Read for days on end! Sing my heart out with wonderful words! I could go on...! 

The only thing that would be different... I want an underground house!!! That would be soooo cool!!! I like the 'simple life' of the Hobbits. I guess it's because it's closer to what I could really do.

Maybe Goldberry...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 20, 2005)

I would ask what you think I would be but I really don't want to know. I'm a Saruman-Aragorn mix. Then again I get yelled at because I am "enigmatic" so I'm a little bit Tom Bombadil as well.

I guess I come off as a little bit creepy and weird to you guys. I am a fan of a cult. I wander around my hometown in black robes of different types. My bedroom looks like a Spanish Inquisitor's basement, and my profile (signature and avatar included) can't exactly look happy and joyous. Just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not like anyone. *feels unique*  My personality cannot be the same for two hours. If you have to classify it, I'm moody, quiet and thoughful, though I'm not quiet when it comes to injustice being done. But my mind is always at work, and I'm always thinking. Which character does that resemble? Gandalf the Grey? Or maybe the Aragorn of book 1, when he was known as Strider?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 28, 2005)

*contemplates the reaction one might get from the application of retractable claws to Rai; a quiet hissing sound coming from her locked teeth.*



Well, after having more time to think (and it's bound to change again as time goes by) I would now tend to think I lean towards being similar to Eowyn... In fact, just the other day I said that I almost felt 'caged' at times. 

But I still don't think I'll take back what I said earlier... Just cuz.


----------

